# Online tool for designing tshirt or similar merchandise



## WOTB2004 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello folks:

I am new in this forum, but I am excited to see the community involved in it. 

Actually I am planning to open a website where I can get user to create their own design on t-shirt, cap, mug, mouse pad etc. similar to big brothers such as zazzle, cafepress, uberprints, spreadhshirt do have. Can any one suggest me or point me to some information where I can buy such tool (software) as -

Custom T-Shirts, Screen Printed Apparel and Promotional Products - Design Online , CLICK DESIGN LAB
UberPrints.com - Interactive Design Studio
shirtcity.com

I wanted to buy this rather then inventing myself. I have programmers who can integrate that tool in the site. Any information in this regard will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance. -Christina


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Christina, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

Try expertlogo.com. They have a design tool like that. Also try tshirtdesignsoftware.com


----------

